# Webinar on a Commission on Housing



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jan 2021)

[broken link removed]


A Commission on Housing in Ireland was agreed in the 2020 Programme for Government. The Commission pledges to examine issues such as tenure, standards, sustainability, and quality of life issues in the provision of housing in Ireland. What should such a commission look like and what are some of the lessons that Ireland can learn from abroad? In this webinar, supported by the Dublin Economics Workshop, the panel will discuss the Irish government’s view on the commission, who should contribute to it, how it should be run and what the ultimate goals of the commission should be.
The panel will be chaired by Liz Canavan, Department of the Taoiseach and the panel will be:
- Minister for Housing Darragh O’Brien
- Marissa Plouin, Housing Policy Specialist, OECD
- Rory O’Donnell, Economist, formerly of NESC
[broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jan 2021)

This is on tomorrow if anyone fancies participating.

The original proposal is here



			https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5cae4d7ea9ab9533d3a45357/t/5ff84af62e7b424c2aa9fe53/1610107639000/Commission-on-Housing.pdf
		


Brendan


----------

